# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Eastman OM - a one-month review

## fatt-dad

Heck, what do I know? Not much. . .

I've had my Eastman OM out twice.  My playing is not too refined, but. . .

Here are the comments.  The body seems narrow at 12 inches.  The body depth is shallow - more like a mandola.  Hate to say it, I've also received the dreaded, "Nasal" comment.

I am just putting it out there.  I'm just not sure that the body size is properly suited to the scale length and string gauge.  I may just take to driving it with a capo and heavier string.

Not that I know what I'm doing that is. . .

Anybody else have observations on the Eastman OM - observations on how this box relates to other boxes?

f-d

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

I am one day in but so far pleasantly surprised for the most part. My g course is where I notice most room for improvement tonally and in playabilty. might be setup or just my need to find some happy medium technique-wise between guitar and mandolin approach before really judging. Also muscle memory. 

I just ordered some ej72s given the shorter scale. Nut looks a little tight so might require some widening for the few extra mms, but I think it should have positive effect. Wrote to Eastman to see why they went with j80 set, but I think it's common for factory strings to go overly light. 

Overall though this will be a fun little player and no doubt an amazing value buy given what's out there. Wouldn't be surprised if Eastman makes the model in the 400 or 500 series specs to bump price to the $1,200 range since there's nothing there carved and solid. But the 300 series does make sense as it won't be main axe for most people. I think they are going to sell a ton of them. 

Picking with some others tomorrow (fiddle, banjo guitar, etc) so will have more feedback on how it works in group setting later.

----------


## multidon

Heavier strings make a huge difference in a short scale OM! J80s are designed for proper tension at 22-23 inches. J72s work a lot better for a short scale. Experiment with a string tension calculator and you will see. Yes, you do have to enlarge your bridge and nut slots, and possibly adjust action and relief as well. Totally worth the effort.

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanks on the feedback on strings! I was wondering about heavier strings?

I'll give that a go. I don't like lights on my arch-top Mandolin's!

f-d

----------


## foldedpath

> The body seems narrow at 12 inches.  The body depth is shallow - more like a mandola.


That body width doesn't sound out of line for an archtop OM based on a quasi-Gibson design. My Weber Yellowstone F OM has a body width of 12.25" at the widest point, so it's in the same general range. The body depth of my Weber is 2.5" at the sides. What's the depth measurement of your Eastman? 




> Hate to say it, I've also received the dreaded, "Nasal" comment.


You say that like it's a bad thing.  :Smile: 

A Gibson-ish OM isn't supposed to sound like a guitar, but instead have a more focused mid-range tone. Some might describe that as nasal, but I like it for what it is; a punchy, focused sound. Not a huge amount of bass, but that keeps it from sounding too muddy (one reason I don't like the larger GBOM body types). There is a limit to how much bass response you'll get anyway, with the pitch of that bottom G string pair. 

Try some heavier strings. I use J80's on my 22" scale Weber OM, and even there I've had to replace the stock .012 E pair with .013's because the stock E's sounded too wimpy. Your Eastman is an inch shorter in scale and should use something slightly heavier than J80's. You might need a full custom set to get the best performance.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Paulmazz

I played one at an Eastman booth and thought the instrument felt unbalanced. The body seemed very light in comparison to the neck. It sounded pretty decent and I would expect thicker strings to help.

----------


## michaelc

I've had mine a few weeks now, and am pretty happy with it so far, but I also think that a slightly deeper body would be better.  The thinner body does lend itself to a brighter sound.  I wouldn't describe it as nasally though.  I also play tenor banjo and mandolin.  After playing those instruments for a while and then picking up the OM, it doesn't sound thin at all.  I use a 1.14 Dunlop max grip nylon pick and play a little further from the bridge which gives it a little bigger sound.    It's all in the ear I guess.   I've only compared it to my friends Weber Gallatin and it held up okay.   More projection from the Eastman IMO, which is good for melody playing which is what I mostly do.      I did change the wound strings to Elixir Phosphor Bronze Nanoweb guitar strings with the ball removed.  The gauges I use are 013pl 022w 032w 045w.  I may go up a notch on the gauges when I change next. (a year or so from now).  To me they have a little more tension, plus they seem to last forever on my guitars, and my Collings mandolin.   So far so good on the OM.   I buy my single nanowebs mail order from Strings and Things.  Good prices and extremely fast service.  A little pricey for the singles but it's worth it to me.  


I guess the only other OM choice in the same price range is the Trinity College. The Eastman is much better in my opinion.  I assume the next price up for an archtop is in the $3000 range?   Way out of my league.

Michael.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

I will mess about with strings and picks and technique and etcetera. . .

Thanks for the encouraging words.  I really have no other perspective and figure you all do!

f-d

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

Ok- just replaced the G and D course on my new Eastman OM with the J72 Mandola set and I can already tell a big difference on the bottom end presence. Particularly on the G course. It was the only one which I felt I was overdriving when strumming or picking to the point where some tonal quality was noticeably lost. Now the tone is much fatter regardless of how much I am giving it. 

Took some advice from dan voight to run the new wound strings back and forth through the nut to widen them out a bit. Seems to have worked like a charm. Will get some graphite in their for lube later this week too. 

High recommendation to other mdo305 owners to check out the J72 set. 

And personally i like the nasal character of the OM if thats what you call it. That quality is what attracted me and I while I think it will be generally versatile, theres so many of those Tim O songs that are just dying to come out of the thing.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## foldedpath

> And personally i like the nasal character of the OM if thats what you call it. That quality is what attracted me and I while I think it will be generally versatile, theres so many of those Tim O songs that are just dying to come out of the thing.


The traditional term for the sound of an OM or Zouk that gets tossed around here is "Chorrnngg." Not sure I spelled that right, but it's close. If you say that out loud, you'll hear the nasal part. 

So, embrace the Chorrnngg!
 :Wink:

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

fun perspectives!

Thanks!

(strings are on order.)

f-d

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

Thats a good word. I was thinking of trying brong before but didnt know if anyone would get it. 

Anyway, with the full j72 set on it now I give this a high recommendation. I think Eastman was airing on the side warranty claims when they went with j80 stock. E course is much stronger now too and the whole thing is more balanced.

----------


## lsu_gunny

I have one due to arrive in a few days.  Probably a silly question, but using the J72 do you just string as you normally would and tune to GDAE? Thought J72 were mandola strings and tune to CGDA.

----------


## multidon

Yes, to be clear, the J72 set is a mandola set and tuned to CGDA when they are on a mandola. But tuning does change when you use the J 72s on an OM. It's just a convenient way to move up to heavier gauge strings without having to buy individual strings. You are still going to tune GDAE just like the stock strings, but the tension will be higher, improving both tone and feel. You see, there is no standard set for OM. The closest we have is the J80 set but they were designed for a 23 inch scale length. When they are on a short 20 or 21 inch scale, tension is lower and the tone is anemic and they feel floppy. 

Weber had John Pearse design a custom set specifically for their short scale OMs. Gauges are very very close to the J 72 gauges. So that set would work too. John Pearse Custom Octave Mandola set is what they are called I think.

Truth be told, the factory set should be heavier on that Eastman. And, in case you were wondering, yes, they (J72s) are long enough to do the job, even those things they were designed for a smaller instrument.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## lsu_gunny

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Doug Freeman

Have had it about three weeks and am loving this instrument. I pretty quickly switched to the J72 mandola set, though even the stock strings sounded very good to me. But the J72s did add a little dimension to the bottom end. I don't hear the nasal thing, but it definitely is not a deep-bodied sound. Still, it's really quite resonant and has great sustain.

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm also happier with the j72s.

f-d

----------


## Rbarcan

Ive also recently bought the Eastman OM and, while no expert, must say absolutely loving it. 

A couple of beginners questions about changing strings to j72s please. I dont have very strong fingers and one of the things I like about the Eastman is how playable it is. It feels like my archtop guitar which almost plays itself! With higher tension of the J72s am I likely to find it noticeably harder to fret? Leading on from that, once youve changed to the heavier strings, which from this thread seems to involve widening the nut and bridge slots, is it fine to revert to strings of the lighter, factory gauge or will they flop around in the widened slots? 

I did say these were beginners questions!

----------


## AnalogCricket

> Once youve changed to the heavier strings, which from this thread seems to involve widening the nut and bridge slots, is it fine to revert to strings of the lighter, factory gauge or will they flop around in the widened slots?


I'm curious about this as well, as a fellow beginner.

I am replacing the tuners on my MDO-305 with Rubner tuners this weekend, along with a set of Northfield Archtop OM strings (.052w / .034w / .022w / .014w); or at least that is the plan.  

If this would make factory gauge strings no longer viable, I might reconsider the string choice.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Wondering if anyone who put the J72’s on their Eastman MDO-305 has had any issues with neck or action as a result of the higher tension. I have a used MDO on its way - very much looking forward to it (I played one at Gryphon pre-pandemic and was really tempted but had just bought an archtop and have been in a 6-string phase all through COVID). I’m planning to re-start my Peghead Nation subscription and take Joe Walsh’s octave mandolin class. There are only a handful of lessons so far but I expect he’ll continue adding to it over time.

----------


## fatt-dad

I've been using them since this came up.  No problems at all.  Actually, during COVID, I'm having a blast on my OM. I really enjoy having it around!

f-d

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I've been using them since this came up.  No problems at all.  Actually, during COVID, I'm having a blast on my OM. I really enjoy having it around!
> 
> f-d


 Thanks for the info, and glad you are enjoying your OM.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## shaundeane

I love my Eastman OM, I've got and had lots of instruments and I just think for what the price is, it's a very strong value and the sustain is amazing.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## mondoslug

I'm surprised Eastman doesn't do an Archtop OM like Northfield's. I mean they have the 805 Mando Cello which is perhaps the 805 Archtop Guitar Body maybe. I guess they're not tooled up for a smaller archtop body. They'd sell a bunch though I'm thinkin'.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I'm surprised Eastman doesn't do an Archtop OM like Northfield's. I mean they have the 805 Mando Cello which is perhaps the 805 Archtop Guitar Body maybe. I guess they're not tooled up for a smaller archtop body. They'd sell a bunch though I'm thinkin'.


Octaves seem to be gaining a in popularity recently - Sarah Jarosz, Joe K. Walsh and Sierra Hull among the higher profile players. I wouldnt be surprised if Eastman adds one to their line, though Id be curious to know how big of a market exists for octaves. Im sure it varies with price point, and Eastman would surely price an archtop octave in the $2000 range I would guess. I dont think I would have spent more than the $600 or so Ive put in to the MDO at this point. Time will tell if I become a serious octave aficionado and start pining for something more than the MDO. Im kinda thinking that the MDO is going to be my one and only octave for the long haul, but Im sure youre right that they would sell a good number. I have an Eastman archtop guitar. Its an incredible instrument.

----------


## lukmanohnz

The Eastman OM showed up today. Wow - I’m thrilled with this - so much fun to play. It’s set up really well. I will try to post a video soon. I really love the variation in sound moving from the open G up to the E and A courses, especially fretted up the neck. This thing covers such a wonderful range of tone and pitch!

----------


## yarnivore

Lucky you -- where did you find one?

----------


## lukmanohnz

Someone here at the cafe was selling in the classifieds.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Here’s a link to a video I made playing Dry and Dusty on the MDO305. Really having a great time getting to know this thing.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frolicks, 

GChris, 

JEStanek, 

MediumMando5722, 

Paul Statman, 

Peter Kurtze

----------


## mondoslug

> Here’s a link to a video I made playing Dry and Dusty on the MDO305. Really having a great time getting to know this thing.


Yeah man...that sounds very nice.

----------


## fatt-dad

Nice tone on the Dry and Dusty!

I'll have to give that tune a go too!

f-d

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Nice tone on the Dry and Dusty!
> 
> I'll have to give that tune a go too!
> 
> f-d


Thx! It just seemed like the perfect tune to play on the octave. The sustain is so nice on the Eastman  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

What I notice, I can't play anything up to dance tempo, but all the tunes sound curiously different.

Stuff like that entertains me!

f-d

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## Russ Donahue

I received an MDO305 two weeks ago. Been playing regularly and enjoying the sound. Took the advice from here and immediately put mandola strings on the instrument. I am finding the stretch between frets is a real workout, but interestingly, the same tunes on mandolin now seem remarkably simple! Have been wondering if the difference of one inch in the scale between the Eastman and the Weber 20" scale makes it any easier to use the mandolin fingerings I've learned for melody lines.

----------


## JMFingerstyle

> Here’s a link to a video I made playing Dry and Dusty on the MDO305. Really having a great time getting to know this thing.


That sounds great! Nice tune, I've never heard it before, I'll have to give it a try myself.

@Russ Donahue, I've heard so many people say they like the mandola strings on the MDO-305, but I haven't heard any clips of what they actually sound like. Have you come across any, or perhaps have one of your own you could share? Do they change the sound of the instrument as well as the feel?

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## foldedpath

> Here’s a link to a video I made playing Dry and Dusty on the MDO305. Really having a great time getting to know this thing.


That's a nice use of sustain and partial chords on that OM. That's what they're made for when playing melody, in my opinion. The slower tunes where you can really work the sustain of the longer scale compared to a mandolin.

----------

bbcee, 

lukmanohnz

----------


## bbcee

Yea, what FP said. Nice interpretation of the tune, one of my faves.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Yea, what FP said. Nice interpretation of the tune, one of my faves.


It’s pretty much how Joe K. Walsh teaches it in his Peghead Nation course (except played on an OM instead of mando ;-) so I can’t really take credit for anything but the mistakes.....

----------


## lukmanohnz

This tune - Inverness - was written by John Mailander and he plays it on an octave mandolin. Took me a bit to get those crooked measures down, but once it gets in your fingers it's hard to stop playing this one. Over and over and over and over and over and....... It's like octave mandolin crack. Joe K. Walsh teaches it in his octave mandolin course on Peghead Nation.

----------


## shaundeane

> This tune - Inverness - was written by John Mailander and he plays it on an octave mandolin. Took me a bit to get those crooked measures down, but once it gets in your fingers it's hard to stop playing this one. Over and over and over and over and over and....... It's like octave mandolin crack. Joe K. Walsh teaches it in his octave mandolin course on Peghead Nation.


"Sam Brown Hill" is addictive too - also from Joe's course. Finally have that down. And, you did a great job on Inverness - very smooth. Something for me to aspire to (next).

----------

fatt-dad, 

lukmanohnz

----------


## lukmanohnz

> "Sam Brown Hill" is addictive too - also from Joe's course. Finally have that down. And, you did a great job on Inverness - very smooth. Something for me to aspire to (next).


Thanks! Yes - I got SBH under my fingers then moved on to Inverness. The rhythm part for Inverness is still a work in progress. Joe’s crosspicking is so beautiful - those subtle little runs and embellishments he adds when playing rhythm just make it so sublime. I really want to try and capture that feeling. Are you taking his improv workshop too? Yesterday’s first session was great.

----------


## shaundeane

> Thanks! Yes - I got SBH under my fingers then moved on to Inverness. The rhythm part for Inverness is still a work in progress. Joe’s crosspicking is so beautiful - those subtle little runs and embellishments he adds when playing rhythm just make it so sublime. I really want to try and capture that feeling. Are you taking his improv workshop too? Yesterday’s first session was great.


I am, yes and agree and also taking Matt Flinner's Octave course. Something is bound to stick, I figure.

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## Russ Donahue

> That sounds great! Nice tune, I've never heard it before, I'll have to give it a try myself.
> 
> @Russ Donahue, I've heard so many people say they like the mandola strings on the MDO-305, but I haven't heard any clips of what they actually sound like. Have you come across any, or perhaps have one of your own you could share? Do they change the sound of the instrument as well as the feel?


Hi JMFingerstyle. I saw your note.  Will get you a recording sometime soon. Thanks for asking. Standby!
FWIW, I've also started playing with a capo at the second fret, which makes fiddle tune fingering SO MUCH EASIER. Just means my guitar playing buddy ends up capoing at the second as well so we are in the same key!

----------


## JMFingerstyle

> Hi JMFingerstyle. I saw your note.  Will get you a recording sometime soon. Thanks for asking. Standby!
> FWIW, I've also started playing with a capo at the second fret, which makes fiddle tune fingering SO MUCH EASIER. Just means my guitar playing buddy ends up capoing at the second as well so we are in the same key!


Well, I just switched to EJ72 Mandola strings on my MDO-305, having previously used the EJ80s. I've got mixed feelings. While they've improved the "flubberiness" (is that even a word?) of the G, I think that the sound is overall a little flatter with less overtones than the EJ80s.  In fact, when I put them on and started playing a bit, my wife poked her head in the room and asked why the new strings sounded so dull.

Overall, I like the feel of the EJ72s over the EJ80s, but I'm not enchanted with the sound. I'll give them a little time to see if they grow on me.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Overall, I like the feel of the EJ72s over the EJ80s, but I'm not enchanted with the sound. I'll give them a little time to see if they grow on me.


I did the exact same switcheroo. I too am torn, but will probably stick with the heavier set. If I want more "jangle," well, that's what my zook is for  :Smile:

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## Kenny

I’m a mandolin rookie and my first one is the Eastman MDO305. I’ve been playing several other instruments since the mid-1950s. I’m about to hit four months on the mando and I’m liking it a lot. First upgrade was EJ72 strings, second was Rubner tuners and it’s in the shop now for a full setup plus replacing the saddle. The sound of the shallow, fairly small (for an OM) body is actually to my liking. Think parlor guitar in a way. Not long ago I got a Ratliff Country Boy mandolin and the two instruments are complementary. I’ll switch between them according to the songs we play … as my skills grow, that is.

----------


## 14Strings

Just got an Eastman, too.  Any advice on strings for "Chicago tuning" - DGBe???

----------


## McIrish

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I just picked up a MDO305. It sounds very thin to me. My mandola (Collings) has a much deeper and richer sound. I was thinking that I would try to return it, but then saw this thread. I realize it won't be a night and day difference but possibly EJ72 strings might give a little more girth to the G & D strings?

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I just picked up a MDO305. It sounds very thin to me. My mandola (Collings) has a much deeper and richer sound. I was thinking that I would try to return it, but then saw this thread. I realize it won't be a night and day difference but possibly EJ72 strings might give a little more girth to the G & D strings?


They work for me.  The Collins, IIRC, has a deeper body. This does change the characteristics of the instrument, but the heavier strings will help "close the gap."  I go back and forth between the Octave set and the Mandola set, depending on my mood.

----------


## McIrish

Are you using the EJ72 or EJ76 mandola strings?

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Are you using the EJ72 or EJ76 mandola strings?


The J72s. I haven't tried the '76s -- I think they would be a bit too heavy for this scale length.

----------


## Marcus CA

> I just picked up a MDO305. It sounds very thin to me. My mandola (Collings) has a much deeper and richer sound.


That might also be because youre comparing two companies that produce instruments of a significantly different caliber (and price point), which could offset the size difference of your OM and mandola.

----------


## tmsweeney

I don't actually own an Eastman octave, but I did recommend that to a friend as a good - mid tier octave. He (actually bought it for his wife) let me play it the other day and I thought it was a great octave, while the tone was strong, it was still somewhat nasally and not as deep as either of my Webers, but still a very good quality instrument, punchy and fairly loud, easy to play. So I would surely recommend an Eastman octave to anyone interested in octaves.

----------

Nbayrfr

----------

